# RIP Gold :(



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

It is with a heavy heart I announce the passing of RDA Maiden Gold. I bought her last year in foal from South Dakota. Unfortunately she slipped her pregnancy at 11 months. 
I was hoping to try again this spring for one more foal, unfortunately she passed away last night from what is looking like an aneurysm... Just her time. 
Rest in peace, my girl.


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

Sorry to hear that :-(

.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Wow .. so sorry.


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

So sorry to hear that.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Thanks, guys.
It just seems it's been one horrible thing after another. 
Makes it hard to want to try sometimes...


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

That is such terrible news-my heart is heavy for you. RIP sweet mare.


----------



## BBBCrone (Jan 28, 2012)

Oh gosh - I totally missed this until now. My goodness lady you've had a rotten year. ((( Hugs ))).

Many blessings to you and I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Oh that's too bad:-(. Gee you've had a rough go here for a while:-(. Sorry to hear that:-(


----------



## Paintlover1965 (May 22, 2009)

Very sorry for your loss. What a beautiful girl. I know what you mean when things go wrong it just seems to be endless. Just had a crappy 2012 and still not going super great in 2013. Hope things start to look up for you soon!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Condolences, another beauty gone to gallop in the clouds....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## RockyTrails (Jan 28, 2013)

R.I.P Maiden Gold, So very sorry to hear of her passing.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

Your lose is shared
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WesternRider88 (Oct 30, 2012)

I'm so sorry about your loss. RIP Gold


----------



## horsecrazygirl (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm so sorry. 2012 was a bad year. hope 2013 is better for us all.


----------



## BarrelBunny (Jan 15, 2012)

I'm so sorry. RIP Gold. :-(


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

So sorry for your loss. :-( She was pretty.


----------



## Spellcheck (Sep 13, 2012)

I'm sorry for your loss. Horses are sometimes the best feinds anyone can have in life.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Hugs and prayers. She reminds me of "Corporal." She will be missed. Write us, if you need a shoulder.


----------

